# BRITISH COACH KITS WANTED



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm looking for untouched coach kits for british coaches, particularly Tenmille. See Classifieds - Wanted section.

Thanks.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

In that case, perhaps it's a good plan to make contact with Tenmille. 

I have to admit that I've never seen unwanted coach kits of any kind. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
G1MRA #3641


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

TAC, thanks. I was fortunate to find a Tenmille kit at Diamondhead this year and it had all the parts. I'm hoping there are more sitting around that may have been bought with good intentions, but not constructed.

Regards,

Will


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 10 Feb 2011 08:21 AM 
TAC, thanks. I was fortunate to find a Tenmille kit at Diamondhead this year and it had all the parts. I'm hoping there are more sitting around that may have been bought with good intentions, but not constructed.

Regards,

Will
Will, do you want me to have a look over here - there is more likelihood of unwanted kits hanging around here, even though they are pretty expensive boxes of bits to be bought and doing nothing. 

What are you looking for, exactly? There are dozens of different types of coach available.
Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighhouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

It might make more sense, to ask at one of the UK Large Scale forums. There are quite a few kit makers in the UK. IP Engineering, Brandbright, Garden Railway Specialists. Locolines even offer cardboard kits. 

 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Fritz - Tenmille makes kits for British Gauge 1 in both popular scales - 1/32nd and 10mm to the foot [hence the name, Tenmille]. I don't think that the OP is interested in narrow gauge models. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Tac, thanks for the offer, but I was hoping to finde something Stateside. For shipping items with larger cubic capacity, costs are getting prohibitive. Shipping a locomotive can be justified as the cost of shipping as a percent of item cost is quite low, but with something such as a coach with all detail parts included, the percentage skyrockets. Then, there are carriers such as UPS and FedEx that presume there must be a customs brokerage involved, so they charge even more at this end, normally about $31 just for moving a piece through their system. A $150 kit could easily cost $100 to ship, and with Customs fees, the original price is almost doubled.

Thanks again,

Will


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The Tenmille Company I dealt with, offers narrow gauge kits in 16 mm Scale (1 : 19) http://www.tenmille.com/ 
Many US Customers order in Europe. At least they get the VAT Tax (19 or 20% ) off, which in many cases, is more than the expenses of postage. 

Have fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Will - you're telling me! I ive here, remember. If you tell me what it actually is that you want, and can wait, we're coming over later this year for a couple of months. We travel very light as we buy all we need when we get state/Canada-side, and could easily bring a couple of kits over with us. PM me if you want to go ahead.

Fritz - you are correct, I apologise.

Best

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

